# "NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction" when installing Ventrilo



## Xepherism (Mar 22, 2009)

This is what shows up.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

xepherism,
wecome to tech support guy,
.
there have been a few posts about ventrilo,
and in that it is mostly used in gaming,
that may give you more responses,
.
- click: report
- type in: move to gaming
and a moderator will move it for you,


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I will move this to the game forum as requested.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do any other programs have this problem? The reason I ask is, from what I've seen from that error message, it usually tends to affect lots of programs, not just Ventrilo. It also looks to be related to some form of malware, so I would actually suggest that you again request to move this thread to the malware removal section. Sorry for all the moving around, but I think the malware people will be able to help more.


----------



## Xepherism (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres my log if anyone needs

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:02:31 PM, on 3/23/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.20978)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\C.O.M\GCSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\FolderSize\FolderSizeSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RecvMessage.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMonTaskbar.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: QT TabBar - {d2bf470e-ed1c-487f-a333-2bd8835eb6ce} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Tab Standard Buttons - {D2BF470E-ED1C-487F-A666-2BD8835EB6CE} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tray3] C:\WINDOWS\system32\RecvMessage.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDrvEmulator] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UltraMon] "C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe" /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Resume copy] copyfstq.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIDIA nTune] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneCmd.exe" clear
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryMechanic] C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe /H
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-823518204-287218729-839522115-501\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden (User 'Guest')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-823518204-287218729-839522115-501\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Guest')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-823518204-287218729-839522115-501\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime (User 'Guest')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-823518204-287218729-839522115-501\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster 2\RegistryBooster.exe /S (User 'Guest')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-823518204-287218729-839522115-501\..\Run: [Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\SpeedUpMyPC 3\SpeedUpMyPC.exe -s (User 'Guest')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-823518204-287218729-839522115-501\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp (User 'Guest')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [ShowDeskFix] regsvr32 /s /n /i:u shell32 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [ShowDeskFix] regsvr32 /s /n /i:u shell32 (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: -
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: -
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - -{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - -{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su2/CTL_V02002/ocx/15033/CTPID.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E5CC45D4-D4B7-4C3C-AB0F-C15F2B013E5F}: NameServer = 24.93.41.127,24.93.41.128
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 Firewall (avgfws8) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
O23 - Service: COM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\GIGABYTE\C.O.M\GCSVR.EXE
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Folder Size (FolderSize) - Brio - C:\Program Files\FolderSize\FolderSizeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: nTune Service (nTuneService) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\Xepher\Desktop\1198820281919.jpg
O24 - Desktop Component 1: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\Xepher\Desktop\1198789006331.jpg
O24 - Desktop Component 2: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\Xepher\Desktop\1198820281919s.jpg
O24 - Desktop Component 3: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\Xepher\Desktop\other one\alicenine1024be6.png
O24 - Desktop Component 4: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\Xepher\Desktop\other one\0003k0d5.jpg

--
End of file - 14968 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to the following link and upload the following file(s) for analysis and let me know what the results are please:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/

C:\WINDOWS\system32\*RecvMessage.exe*


----------



## Xepherism (Mar 22, 2009)

Scanner results 
Scan taken on 24 Mar 2009 23:39:27 (GMT) A-Squared Found nothing
AntiVir Found nothing
ArcaVir Found nothing
Avast Found nothing
AVG Antivirus Found nothing
BitDefender Found nothing
ClamAV Found nothing
CPsecure Found nothing
Dr.Web Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus Found nothing
Ikarus Found nothing
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Found nothing
NOD32 Found nothing
Norman Virus Control Found nothing
Panda Antivirus Found nothing
Quick Heal Found nothing
Sophos Antivirus Found nothing
VirusBuster Found nothing
VBA32 Found nothing


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, it checks out but do you know what program that file is associated with?


----------



## Xepherism (Mar 22, 2009)

Not a clue.


----------



## Xepherism (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been checking around other threads and such, and if I were to delete my command.com, I would get the following error:
"C:\DOCUME~1\Xepher\Desktop\VENTRI~1.EXE
config.nt. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application."


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download Malwarebytes Anti-Malware form *Here* or *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply along with a new HijackThis log please.

Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly. 
Also, if you receive an (Error Loading) error on reboot please reboot a second time . It is normal for this error to occur once and does not need to be reported unless it returns on future reboots. *


----------



## Xepherism (Mar 22, 2009)

> Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.35
> Database version: 1904
> Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
> 
> ...





> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 9:15:44 PM, on 3/26/2009
> Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.20978)
> ...


Didn't get any results until I did the "full scan".


----------



## Xepherism (Mar 22, 2009)

After a fresh restart, the problem persists. I also deleted the "recvmessage.exe", just to be safe.
Edit: It turns out that I was downloading the client using "Firedownloader". When I downloaded it normally through firefox, I no longer get the error.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You will need to disable SpyBot's TeaTimer before doing the following or it will hinder the changes we want to make to the registry.

Go to Control Panel - Add or Remove programs and remove any of these you see there:

*Viewpoint
Viewpoint Manager
Viewpoint Media Player*

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tray3] C:\WINDOWS\system32\RecvMessage.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [InstallShieldSetup] C:\PROGRA~1\INSTAL~1\{BEF3E~1\Setup.exe -rebootC:\PROGRA~1\INSTAL~1\{BEF3E~1\reboot.ini -l0x9
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [ShowDeskFix] regsvr32 /s /n /i:u shell32 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [ShowDeskFix] regsvr32 /s /n /i:u shell32 (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: -
O4 - Global Startup: -*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.

You will also need to turn off system restore as there were some bad files there. MalwareBytes took care of the ones in the scan but there could be others. Then turn it back on. This will flush the restore points. Here are the instructions:

Click on the Start button to open your Start Menu. 
Click on the Control Panel menu option.
Click on the System and Maintenance menu option.
Click on the System menu option.
Click on System Protection in the left-hand task list.

You will now be at the System Protection tab in the System control panel.

Clear the check box next to the disk to turn off System Protection, and then click OK. This will flush out all previous restore points.

Now select the check box next to the disk, and then click OK to turn system restore back on.

Now create a new restore point. Click on the Create button. When you press this button a prompt will appear asking you to provide a title for this manual restore point.

Type in a title for the manual restore point and press the Create button. Vista will now create a manual restore point, and when completed, display a notice saying that it was created successfully.


----------

